# Bindings for Burton 15s HELP



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

try calling around binding companies? are you sure you're a size 14/15 boot? age/height/foot size in cm's please.


----------



## EMT123 (Nov 24, 2015)

jae said:


> try calling around binding companies? are you sure you're a size 14/15 boot? age/height/foot size in cm's please.


Pretty sure I'm a 15... the 14s always fit really snug even with heat molding. Now they are way too tight. The 15s fit perfectly. I'm 26, 6ft


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Measure your feet. The 14's might be too narrow which is what is making them snug. Nobody ever measured their feet only to find that their boots were too small. We got dudes going down 3 sizes on a regular basis.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

EMT123 said:


> Pretty sure I'm a 15... the 14s always fit really snug even with heat molding. Now they are way too tight. The 15s fit perfectly. I'm 26, 6ft


w/e waste your money and time.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Measure your feet. The 14's might be too narrow which is what is making them snug. Nobody ever measured their feet only to find that their boots were too small. We got dudes going down 3 sizes on a regular basis.


I agree with this completely. I went down a size after reading through the boot sizing threads and talking to people. I've never seen someone go up.


----------



## EMT123 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok my right foot is slightly longer than the left. It's 12.25inches or 31.115cm. I tried on a Burton 14 wide and it didn't feel any better or worse than the 14 regular. I've worn a size 14 vans shoe for the last decade and just recently had to switch to a 15. I tried heat molding my boots again and they still feel way too tight. Is there anything else I can do to salvage the 14s to make them fit better? I don't mind getting bigger boots and a new set of bindings, just need a binding that will handle a 15. Thanks for all of the responses.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

http://snowboardbootsizer.com/ take a look yourself


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

according to the link snowhound provided, you should be a 13.5, but they don't make half sizes once you get to those monster sizes, so you should be wearing 14's. try different brands and size down as much as you can. try some ride, 32, and maybe another vans? or you can try 13.5 Snowboard Boots - Men's & Women's | Backcountry.com or On Sale Head Scout Pro Snowboard Boots 2016 only 13.5 boots I can find with 5minutes of googling. 

if you want to salvage the boots you already have, try getting new liners.
i.e. the burton infinite ride liners and sand the fuck out of it.
Raichle thermoflex liners, but this takes considerable skill. "On a side note, if you want real footprint reduction, get a pair of Raichle thermoflex liners and an outer boot two sizes smaller than what you wear. You'll have to take them to shop that REALLY knows what's up with heat molding to get them dialed in." -jp
I've only read about it, but it is a option. 
Intuition liners are very popular

I'm not a liner person so I have no idea what I'm talking about. wrathfuldiety is a boot guru with that shit tho.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

EMT123 said:


> Ok my right foot is slightly longer than the left. It's 12.25inches or 31.115cm. I tried on a Burton 14 wide and it didn't feel any better or worse than the 14 regular. I've worn a size 14 vans shoe for the last decade and just recently had to switch to a 15. I tried heat molding my boots again and they still feel way too tight. Is there anything else I can do to salvage the 14s to make them fit better? I don't mind getting bigger boots and a new set of bindings, just need a binding that will handle a 15. Thanks for all of the responses.


Hi EMT,

31.1 cm is a size 13.5 in snowboard boots (actually, just 1mm above size 13). Please measure your barefoot width as well. Please keep in mind that your same foot measurement does indeed correspond to a size 15 in shoe size (Brannock). Snowboard boot sizing is always smaller than shoe sizing. 

This will make a big difference in your riding, will help you get into a great fitting binding set and will also open up a lot more board choices.

Please also post up some photos of your bare foot measurements. That will help us a lot...and if not...we still get pictures of feet. Mmmmmmnnn.


----------

